# EGR insufficient flow



## tomwilliams10 (May 29, 2012)

Hi, ive been getting the EML light on my 3.0tdi A5. I've had the intake manifold off and cleaned them and cleaned out the EGR valve (which wasn't so bad). 

Since cleaning the EGR valve, the fault seems to be more frequent and is reported by vcds as EGR insufficient flow. 

I captured the following advanced measurements using vcds earlier 
09:36:12 
644.2 mg/stroke Actual air mass 002 
20.79 % Air conditioner fan activation 003 
18.68 % EGR valve activation 017 
81.54 % EGR valve feedback 018 
-4.05 % EGR valve output stage 019 
11.79 % Throttle valve feedback 070 
12.38 % Throttle valve activation 071 
15.27 % Throttle valve output stage 072 
63.88 % Intake manifold flap activation 081 

To me it seems that the EGR valve activation is out of step with the feedback. So i ran a graph on just the activation and feedback values (017 018) and it looks like the feedback circuit % follows an inverse pattern to the activation one. Is this right? Or is the EGR valve clearly the culprit here? 

thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Did I hear something in this room? 

Oh the communication cant come in, very fuzzy! 

Please try posting an auto-scan or the planet will be destroyed. 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Videos#How_to_use_Auto-Scan


----------



## tomwilliams10 (May 29, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Did I hear something in this room?
> 
> Oh the communication cant come in, very fuzzy!
> 
> ...


 Yeah,.... i've done auto scan. Code P401 EGR Insufficient flow, paste below# 


1 Fault Found: 
4807 - EGR System 
P0401 00 [104] - Insufficient Flow 
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 62 
Mileage: 99621 km 
Date: 2012.05.22 
Time: 17:32:54


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

That's not an auto-scan. Here's instructions:


----------



## tomwilliams10 (May 29, 2012)

Anony00GT said:


> That's not an auto-scan. Here's instructions:


 thats the output from the auto scan. Was there some other piece of info on the output that is relevant?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Maybe watch the video again and follow the instructions.


----------



## tomwilliams10 (May 29, 2012)

Sorry, took a while to get round to re-scanning. Here's the full scan. I've replaced the EGR valve, cleaned out both inlet manifolds and still getting fault. Have tried regenerating EGR cooler using VCDS but it fails half way though stating 'aborted, safety reasons'. 

Any help greatly appreciated. 


VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64) 
Data version: 20120401 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 8T0 
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 0E 0F 10 15 16 17 19 1E 36 37 42 46 
47 52 53 55 56 77 

VIN: WAUZZZ8T59A001682 Mileage: 100650km/62541miles 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000 
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: OK 0000 
07-Control Head -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: OK 0000 
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
1E-Media Player 2 -- Status: OK 0000 
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (J623-CCWA) Labels: 059-907-401-CAP.clb 
Part No SW: 8K2 907 401 HW: 8K1 907 401 A 
Component: 3.0TDI EDC17 H01 0006 
Revision: --H01--- 
Coding: 0114002C190F0020 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM30TDI0118K2907401 001006 
ROD: EV_ECM30TDI0118K2907401.rod 
VCID: EADD74320D64489 

1 Fault Found: 
4807 - EGR System 
P0401 00 [100] - Insufficient Flow 
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 21 
Mileage: 100592 km 
Date: 2012.06.13 
Time: 18:17:45 

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 0B6-927-156.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 927 158 A HW: 0B6 927 156 
Component: 0B6 30 TDIRdW X04 0030 
Revision: --X04--- 
Coding: 001001 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAL651 A01004 
ROD: EV_TCMAL651.rod 
VCID: 34612A4A9F204E9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 8K0-907-379.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 907 379 AD HW: 8K0 907 379 AD 
Component: ESP8 quattro H04 0060 
Revision: -------- Serial number: -------------- 
Coding: 140D00 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 7BF3C176FAFE411 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-05.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 907 289 C HW: 8K0 907 289 C 
Component: BCM2.01 H38 0253 
Revision: 00003002 
Coding: 011000 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 397F1B7EB042B31 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8T0 959 754 D HW: 8T0 959 754 D 
Component: FBSAUDIB8 IDG H37 0060 

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8K0 905 852 D HW: 8K0 905 852 D 
Component: ELVAUDIB8 H35 0039 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass (J521) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 8T0 959 760 B HW: 8T0 959 760 B 
Component: MEM-BFS H09 0043 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00001001092417 
Coding: 08217025002400001000 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 428D7C92DD94F09 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 8T0-035-7xx-07-H.clb 
Part No SW: 8T0 035 729 N HW: 4E0 035 729 
Component: Interfacebox H43 5170 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 329EX087571482 
Coding: 0005002 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 44817A8A0780FE9 

Part No: 8T0 919 609 
Component: E0380 BedienteilH08 0100 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: Redir Fail! 
Part No SW: 8T2 820 043 T HW: 8T2 820 043 T 
Component: KLIMA 3 ZONEN H06 0140 
Revision: D1000000 Serial number: 0120.05.080853 
Coding: 36060000 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 43837996C28EF91 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8K0-907-063.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 907 063 D HW: 8K0 907 063 D 
Component: BCM1 1.0 H22 0253 
Revision: 05022001 Serial number: 00000000047355 
Coding: 260050914034AF010009000300005D5D001D438800010141000000 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 3069265A6338729 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8T2 955 119 C HW: 8J2 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: WWS 080508 H11 0040 
Coding: 00FD11 

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8K0 955 559 HW: 8K0 955 559 Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB 
Component: RLS H04 0003 
Coding: 02532C 

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8K0 941 531 G HW: 8K0 941 531 G 
Component: E1 - LDS H07 0070 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 0E: Media Player 1 Labels: 4E0-910-111.lbl 
Part No SW: 8T2 035 110 C HW: 8T2 035 110 C 
Component: MP3-Changer H42 0390 
Revision: 00042001 Serial number: AUZ5ZBH8434174 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2B5331368A1E111 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: None 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 563 C HW: 4E0 035 563 
Component: DAB-Tuner H41 0830 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: KE1276W7201080 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 2441DA0AE7C0DE9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 8K0-919-475.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 919 475 B HW: 8K0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0010 
Revision: 11001001 Serial number: 75340814404775 
Coding: 000101 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 38791E7A8B48AA9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 8K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 959 655 B HW: 8K0 959 655 B 
Component: AirbagVW-AU10 H26 0410 
Serial number: 0038JD15WJW3 
Coding: 30323433363030303030554A305238543053 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaECUVWAUDI010 A02007 
ROD: EV_AirbaECUVWAUDI010_AU48.rod 
VCID: 3C71026AB770869 

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 6334MSME3B4162123 

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 6344MSME3A22475AH 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Serial number: 6352QSME6769432DR 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Serial number: 6362QSME64583C0BR 

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 63732SME6950355B0 

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 63832SME6949784DH 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 8K0-953-568.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 953 568 F HW: 8K0 953 568 F 
Component: Lenks.Modul H12 0013 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90315HER00056 
Coding: 000032 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 3D770F6EA46A8F1 

Component: E221 - MFL H02 0003 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 8T0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 8T0 920 981 B HW: 8T0 920 981 B 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. H28 0221 
Revision: 00200000 Serial number: 71Y148G58 
Coding: 2F0701000B002600010000 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 3B730176BA7E811 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 8T0-907-468.clb 
Part No SW: 8T0 907 468 K HW: 8T0 907 468 K 
Component: GW-BEM 4CAN-M H09 0092 
Revision: EB302042 Serial number: 4200E0852082EF 
Coding: 000303 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 499F6BBEE0A2231 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8K0 915 181 B HW: 8K0 915 181 B 
Component: J367-BDM H04 0150 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1E: Media Player 2 (R199) Labels: 4E0-035-785.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 035 785 D HW: 4E0 035 785 C 
Component: SG ext.Player H15 0830 
Revision: 00000000 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 295FCB3E40E2031 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 8T0 959 760 B HW: 8T0 959 760 B 
Component: MEM-FS H09 0043 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00001001091885 
Coding: 08217025002400001000 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 428D7C92DD94F09 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 4E0-910-88x-37.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 888 E HW: 4E0 919 887 M 
Component: MNS ECE H51 1050 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 333E.087575478 
Shop #: WSC 00579 210 91750 
VCID: 3069265AA338729 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 8K0-959-793.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 959 793 A HW: 8K0 959 793 A 
Component: TSG FA H09 0149 
Revision: Serial number: • 
Coding: 0110022240012201 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 3E750862A96C949 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-46.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 907 289 C HW: 8K0 907 289 C 
Component: BCM2.01 H38 0253 
Revision: 00003002 Serial number: 0110421702 
Coding: 011B068200390400002000 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 397F1B7EB042B31 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8K0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H02 0040 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C 
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H03 1301 

2 Faults Found: 
02615 - Fuel Tank Cap; Lock 
009 - Open or Short to Ground 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 139 
Mileage: 99949 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2012.05.25 
Time: 11:14:47 

02616 - Fuel Tank Cap; Unlock 
009 - Open or Short to Ground 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 4 
Reset counter: 140 
Mileage: 99949 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2012.05.25 
Time: 11:15:33 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System (J525) Labels: 8T0-035-223-BOM.clb 
Part No SW: 8T0 035 223 T HW: 8T0 035 223 F 
Component: DSP Prem H14 0400 
Revision: 00H14003 Serial number: 34814001221700 
Coding: 020101 
Shop #: WSC 12336 024 394758 
VCID: 3F8B7566AE669D1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 8K0-959-792.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 959 792 A HW: 8K0 959 792 A 
Component: TSG BF H09 0149 
Revision: Serial number: 4d 
Coding: 0110022240012201 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 3D770F6EA46A8F1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake (J540) Labels: 8K0-907-801.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 907 801 E HW: 8K0 907 801 E 
Component: EPB Audi B8 H05 0060 
Revision: 00000003 Serial number: 00000000139034 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 316F235E68327B1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8T0-907-357.clb 
Part No SW: 8H0 907 357 A HW: 8H0 907 357 
Component: AFS 1 H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000017 
Shop #: WSC 06324 000 00000 
VCID: 3069265AA338729 

Part No: 7L6 941 329 A 
Component: AFS-Modul links H07 0004 

Part No: 7L6 941 329 A 
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH07 0004 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 4E0-910-541.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 541 Q HW: 4F0 035 541 L 
Component: TUNER EU/US/RDW H42 0620 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 336E.087563667 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 2E553822B90C649 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 4F1-910-336.lbl 
Part No SW: 4F1 910 336 C HW: 4F1 862 335 
Component: BTA H11 0960 
Revision: 00H11000 Serial number: 00000007576592 
Coding: 0010021 
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000 
VCID: 2441DA0AE7C0DE9 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Nope edited scan. 

Try again


----------



## tomwilliams10 (May 29, 2012)

I really don't know what you mean. I hooked up vcds, hit auto scan (Auto detect since my car supports it) and saved the output as a text file. i copied and pasted it into that post.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Nope inconsistent.


----------

